# |Canon EOS 30D replacement.



## George.gm (Aug 27, 2010)

I have had my Canon 30D for three years and feel it is getting a little tired.
I would like to replace it but don't like the 60D.
I want a camera that takes good photographs but I don't want a video facility
(I would buy a video camera if I did)
Can anyone recommend a DSLR for under £1000 that takes superb photos and doesn't do anything else. It doesn't have to be Canon although that would be nice as I have Canon lenses.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The better DSLR cameras these days all take video - just because it is there doesn't mean you have to use it :grin: 
The 450D has no video function and would be way under your price ceiling of £1000 but won't take pics as good as those by the next models up that DO have a video function.
The 550D, 60D are 18MP (compared to 12MP for the 450D) and take excellent stills, the 7D might just scrape under the £1000 mark from some retailers and is getting into the semi-pro market niche
Go here for a comparison of those 3 camera's specs and any number of comparisons between the 550D and 7D here
The 60D is kind of replacing the 550D - most agree that the swing-out viewfinder is the major difference and that is mostly handy for video (or self portraits :laugh


----------



## George.gm (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for that.
I consider that a camera with a function that I do not want will be more expensive than a similar item without that function The same applies to mobile phones - I don't want a phone that takes pictures or a camera that can make phone calls. All I want is a good
DSLR about 18M pixels that takes superb still photos (Ships and grandchildren)
I would forgo the loss of Canon lenses if you could recommend another make - Nikon, Pentax, Fuji, etc., etc.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Again I can only repeat what I said earlier: 
"The better DSLR cameras these days all take video - just because it is there doesn't mean you have to use it "

All the Nikons and Canons from 12Mp and up have video capabilities. 

Pentax have a range without video but on a price for quality of image/build/features basis I still would opt for one of the Canons or Nikons of similar price.

Olympus also have a range of non-video DSLR's Their top of the line (E5) is only 12.3 MP and DOES have video capability. I presently own an Olympus - but will be upgrading to a Canon as soon as finances allow.

Sony have a good range but again most above 12-14MP are video enabled.

All up, my advice if you have Canon lenses would be to stick to a Canon body as glass is something that you would be more likely to hang onto than camera bodies that change and develop much faster than lenses. If you are really anti-video capability it is going to mean going with a lower spec camera as most higher spec'ed cameras these days have video. The Canon 450D at 12 MP takes great pics and has no video capability.

In Australia at the moment the 550D which is 18MP, has the same sensor as the 7D is very inexpensive for what you get at around $1600, most likely because it is seen as going out of the line sometime - the 60D is kind of a replacement in the range - the build is not as strong/weatherproof as the 7D but unless you are going to be throwing it in the boot from a distance or dropping it on-the-run it will last.


----------



## George.gm (Aug 27, 2010)

Many thanks for your invaluable information.
I am looking seriously at the 550D.
But, to approach the problem from a different angle; which 16+ mp DSLR's will accept
Canon lenses. The Internet is not very forthcoming on this.
Perhaps a new make of body will allow me to keep my lenses.
Kind regards
George


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

If it was me I would go with the cannon 40 or 50D. And im not sure what you mean about your lenses. Your ef or efs lenses will work on either. The efs however will not work on a full frame canon.

If you only need the body they should come in under your budget. You could look at a used 50d maybe.


----------

